# id Please



## bugger1 (Aug 20, 2011)

new plant in my tank


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm thinking _Alternanthera_, but it's a hard photo to go on.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 16, 2013)

lobelia cardinalis can be another possibility.


----------

